# AA rechargeable batteries



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Morning friends , thought this forum would generate a few more answers than just on a calls or gear thread..
About that time to get ready to call coyotes for fur again ..what brand are your favorite rechargeable AA batteries to use ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used several, I think the tenergy brand has lasted the longest without needing a zap to get them to hold a more complete charge.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I’m with young don tenergy batteries seem to be the best I’ve seen


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have used several different ones and they all seemed to work good, better than regular ones, I found if you can find nickel metal hydride or lithium Ion ones they are better than nicad. My Labradar uses 8 AA's to run and in cold weather they work the best of any.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I know which ones not to use: Amazon. I've tested them on my Volt/Ohm meter and output is far below others at full charge - so low my trailcams show them as not fully charged when installed.

Better is the Duracell brand. Higher output but still not 1.5 volts at full charge. However, they work well in my Fox Pro caller using 8 of them.

Never heard of Tenergy but sounds like they may be worth a look. YD: Have you tested them on a meter?

Best ones I've ever used are the non-recyclable lithium ion Eveready producing over 1.5 volts, but too expensive and not rechargeable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not tested them on a meter, and can’t now. I sold them with a caller a few years back.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the info guys , now Ill just have to decide..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I settled on Powerex batteries as recommended by at least 3 guys ...they arent cheap but have 2700mHa compared to most of about 2000 and are said to be good down to -20° C....hold 75 % of their charge after a year of nonuse . Got em all charged up and ready to go ,I will let you know if they are worth the extra coin after a few runs..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

